# Pig Iron Productions



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

*Pig Iron Productions* produce a range of 28mm models and model accessories.

Their products include:

Heads, weapons, equipment and also some full miniatures and vehicles.

A lot of their head conversion packs are perfect for guard players wanting something a little different.

Here's an example of some of their stuff.







































Useful Links
Blog
Gallery


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Loving these heads, if I start out an IG army I'll have to give them a try, they've got a great variety that could be used as Elysian or Death Korps etc.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

They have quite a few products and come out quite a bit with new ones. I think one of our local heretics actually paints for them as well.


----------



## vulcan539 (May 17, 2010)

What the size of these guys compared to GW IG?


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

vulcan539 said:


> What the size of these guys compared to GW IG?


Same size, 40k and fantasy work on the 28 mm scale and so does pig iron. I do believe some people use pig iron stuff to make their 40k stuff a bit more unique. And unlike some other groups or places, GW can do nothing about this because pig iron has nothing to do with their product.


----------



## 18827 (Oct 23, 2009)

Their System Trooper heads work very well with space marine scouts, I used some on mine.


----------



## vulcan539 (May 17, 2010)

well then should liven up my IG


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

Yeah, I'm sorely tempted by some of these heads for my Nurgle Traitor Guard...


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Has anyone gotten these yet for IG? Debating between a few choices atm... they're so badass!


----------



## Luisjoey (Dec 3, 2010)

I like the colony guys, i would buy a few troops for my imperial guard


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Bought a couple of packs of 










two weeks back. Ordering from the states, they took 9 days to get here, which I was more than pleased with. Quality is good, but I haven't yet stuck them on any IG models to see how they scale. Definitely happy with the purchase though, very reasonably priced for lots of heads per sprue.


----------



## Phrazer (Oct 14, 2008)

^^ I got these ones!!

They have become my Inquisitors "Faceless" Warband and they look really cool on plain Cadian IG. Would defo recommend!!


----------



## DarkDisciple_Nahum (Oct 6, 2013)

The kolony rebel inf would definitely help me fill up my rebel guard force! I've spend the last couple months scrounging up Steel Legion troops because I love them, but I havent gotten far because people a ton for them. Thanks of the find!


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

DarkDisciple_Nahum said:


> The kolony rebel inf would definitely help me fill up my rebel guard force! I've spend the last couple months scrounging up Steel Legion troops because I love them, but I havent gotten far because people a ton for them. Thanks of the find!


There've been rumblings that Steel Legion will be getting their own plastic kits with the release of the new Codex, so watch for that! I use Kolony Militia Heads for my Imperial Guard, and they work well with the shape of Cadian armor


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Ddraig Cymry said:


> There've been rumblings that Steel Legion will be getting their own plastic kits with the release of the new Codex, so watch for that!


*dances naked around the festering corpses of the diseased.*

Great Father Nurgle let it be!


----------

